

Talent agents for top 10% developers - kkaliannan
http://www.poachworthy.com

======
zooso
What about the rest ?

Who are the top 10% developers ? Why do they even need a talent agency ?

~~~
kkaliannan
An agent will help you: find the opportunities that are actually interesting
to you, get the info from recruiters you really want (like compensation)
upfront while keeping you anonymous, and help you negotiate salary.

------
lscore720
Nobody has made this concept work long-term. Hope you can change the trend!

~~~
kkaliannan
Thanks! Always in need of inspiration. Which attempts are you referring to
specifically?

~~~
lscore720
The usual suspects riding the PR machine:

[http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/11/24/programmers-
pri...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/11/24/programmers-price)

[http://venturebeat.com/2013/04/26/were-no-rock-stars-meet-
si...](http://venturebeat.com/2013/04/26/were-no-rock-stars-meet-silicon-
valleys-tech-talent-agents-interview/)

[http://www.infoworld.com/article/2886735/it-
careers/should-y...](http://www.infoworld.com/article/2886735/it-
careers/should-you-hire-a-software-developer-talent-agent.html)

